# Kaywoodie vs. Dr. Grabow



## StephenAlpha89 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hey everyone,

Ok so im curious about what everyone has to say about these. Im looking into getting a new pipe and the local B&M has both for around 30 dollars new. Any suggestions either way?


----------



## SmokinDragon (May 31, 2009)

better off browsing ebay for the $30 price range, you can get some really nice pipes for around that.

i have 1 kaywoodie that never gets smoked, dont like it at all, and another kaywoodie i sold on ebay, same thing, didnt like it. I do have a few Dr's that i like.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Some good deals can be had on Ebay but you're always rolling the dice when you buy a used pipe there. You may be better off checking out the Savinelli Duca Carlo line at pipesandcigars.com. They're under $40, you can use them with or without filters and they'll probably smoke better than anything from Kaywoodie or Dr. G.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

There are a wide range of grades available from Kaywoodie, so that price could either be good or bad. For the most part though, that price is on the high side for a DrG.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Good advice from both of these guys. I've gotten great deals on ebay, most for less than $10. Also I recently bought a Savinelli from smokingpipes for $48 & it smokes great!


----------



## Crazycoonass (Aug 25, 2009)

Yeah, i have to agree with these guys, I dont smoke either one of those, ive actually gotton some stanwell 2nds off Ebay for less than 10$ and just recently a Chacom Sahara for 25$. Supposedly a fairly rare and good quality pipe.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> Good advice from both of these guys. I've gotten great deals on ebay, most for less than $10. Also I recently bought a Savinelli from smokingpipes for $48 & it smokes great!


Agreed. A new Savinelli in that range would be my pick.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Don't let us sour you on a Dr G though. I'm sure you can find one for a good deal cheaper at a drug store.....and get a tough, forgiving, decent smoking pipe. 

If you get one, toss the filter, and enjoy.

In fact I just spent about an hour giving my Crown Duke a good scrubbing and polishing. Looks REAL nice...and is nearly 40 years old. Smokes great too!


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Go for it! Two of my best smokers are an old, mini-kaywoodie with a stinger filter system and a Dr. Grabow with a loose stem.


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

I picked up 2 Meerschaum lined Briar Dr. Grabows on Ebay.. 
( NOS - New Old Stock) 
1 was Similiar to this one. --> Dr. Grabow, Meerschaum Lined, NOS - eBay (item 150396207175 end time Dec-15-09 17:02:10 PST)

and I just bought this one. --> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290381115792&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
I am going to put that one in a little pipe pouch I picked up.

I like the way they smoke. Easy tap out, very little dottle. and the bowl has remained virtually cake free.. 
Think I paid < 20$.

I don't see many members referring to this specific type of pipe ?

But I think they been around a while and you seem to get the best of both worlds in one pipe.

I do like my Savinelli too. Very light pipe. Nice to hold and smokes well. 
With and without the Balsa filters.

Vin


----------



## BrSpiritus (Apr 9, 2009)

I have a couple of kaywoodies both inherited from my dad. Can't say I like smoking with them and the only thing they seem to like smoking is burley. Anything else the flavour just gets lost. Now I did have an older (1960's) Dr Grabow I picked up on ebay for $5 and it did beautifully with VaPers but alas the stem broke when I brought it back to the Philippines with me (dang baggage handlers).


----------



## SmokinDragon (May 31, 2009)

Dr. Grabow Supreme US $8.99

Dr. Grabow Supreme Gd Cd Refurbished ready to Use - eBay (item 360217680650 end time Jan-12-10 23:28:25 PST)

Kaywoodie Standard US $8.99

Kaywoodie Standard Vy Gd Cd Refurbished ready to Use - eBay (item 360217680645 end time Jan-12-10 23:28:22 PST)


----------



## StephenAlpha89 (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks guys I appreciate the feedback, ill have to go and do some looking around then. There are some pretty good prices out there on the good ole' internet. Interestingly enough yesterday I was at a drug store and found they were selling Dr.G's for cheap in there tobacco section. It pays to look in random in places I suppose. :behindsofa:


----------



## la157m3 (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah - if you're new to the pipe, I'd definitely keep looking at Walgreen's and CVS. They both carry Dr. G's where I live. I recently bought my first Dr. Grabow at Walgreen's, (Grand Duke model), for $22.00. Great looking and great smoking pipe. I don't even mind the filter so I'm not sure why peeps really hate the filters. To me, it keeps the pipe from gurgling and doesn't interfere with the draw.

I'm a little apprehensive about using second hand pipes from eBay unless you know how to thoroughly clean and sterilize pipes yourself. I've learned to do it and it's kind of a pain. I'm currently restoring about 2-dozen pipes I inherited. Having fun with them but if they didn't belong to a family member I'd probably never have gotten into refurb'ing/sanitizing pipes.

Good luck and let us know what you get!


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

Both have been around since the early 1900's...If they weren't any good you wouldn't find them in use today..Good smoker/bad smoker thats all subjective to the smoker You can get a great smoking basket pipe and a crappy $100.00 pipe. Out of the two I like grabow and for no particular reason. I have a great smoking Yello-Bole and a great smoking Color Duke.


----------

